# Ram 2500 Ctd Mega Cab Vs. Chevy 2500Hd Crew



## Insomniak

Just say for curiosity sake that I was researching the pro's and con's of the Ram 2500 Mega Cab with the Cummins engine versus the Chevy 2500HD Crew cab with the Duramax and Allison combo (sorry, we don't do Ford in this household, lol). Of course, I would never do something as irresponsible as selling my Tundra that's only 5 years old with less than 40,000 miles on it for something new, shiny, sparkly, more heavy-duty, and could possibly tow a 12,000 pound 5th wheel in the future. Because everyone knows I only research everything to death and NEVER act impulsively.....









So, in the bit of web surfing I've done, it looks like one of the aforementioned trucks would get the job done, but what are the big differences? They're both in the $60,000 range, MSRP anyway. They both have lots of horsepower and torque. I've read that the Ram has a nicer interior, which is good because I'm used to the Tundra Limited CrewMax, which has all kinds of bells and whistles. I use the Tundra as my daily driver, even though it gets crappy mileage and bucks like a bronco on Southern California's equally crappy freeways. A nice ride and reasonably good mileage would be a plus. Leather, 4x4, towing mirrors, back-up camera, parking sonar, navigation, sunroof - you name it, I gotta have it!

It appears that the Ram will pull up to 14,100 pounds in the Laramie Longhorn flavor with the 4.1:1 rear end. The Silverado tops out at 13,000 pounds and doesn't have a 4.1:1 rear-end option, just the 3.73:1. Is that important? I have a 4.3:1 ratio right now with a 6 speed transmission in the Tundra. Also, the Cummins is a 6 cylinder, while the Duramax is 8 cylinder, but does that really make a difference? Isn't more better? The Ram doesn't use exhaust fluid, while the Chevy has a urea injection system. The Chevy web site doesn't like me and keeps crashing, so that must be an omen of some kind, right?

So, if you fine folks would care to entertain my ignorance, I would appreciate your help. In a purely hypothetical manner of course....


----------



## CamperAndy

Dave Smith Motors in Kellogg Idaho is the largest Ram Dealer in the USA and I know you would save money over where you are currently looking. They are really hassle free and they run a shuttle from the Spokane airport to the dealership to handle the internet sales. The drive home would give you a chance to see some possible nice places to camp and give you your break in mileage so when you get home you can hook it up and go camping!!

The Ram already meets emissions with out exhaust injection and that is a major plus in my book. Also the room in the Mega is second to none. Biggest drawback is bed size, comes only with a short box.


----------



## cdnbayside

Some good reading here:

HD Shootout


----------



## rsm7

If you like bells, whistles and a great interior...you should at least sit inside a loaded Ford. Why not? Its free. And you will be amazed at the interior. Just sayin...


----------



## ORvagabond

I have not heard good information on the fuel efficiency of the Dodge diesel that replaced the 5.9 Cummins. Mileage is pretty low and makes it harder to rationalize with high diesel prices and the premium price. Might want to ensure that you get users information on this point.


----------



## GlenninTexas

"Also, the Cummins is a 6 cylinder, while the Duramax is 8 cylinder, but does that really make a difference? Isn't more better?"

I posted a picture in the gallery some time ago showing the pistons of a cummins, the chevy and ford side by side. The Cummins looks like it came out of a real truck. The others, well, look like they came out of a Toyota!









Seriously, either has more than enough power so that might not be the best thing to judge against. Drive them both and decide on their other qualities.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## willingtonpaul

i am looking at trading in my 2006 F350 and have researched the 2012 3500 RAM mega cab SRW and the new ford F350 crew cab SRW to absolute DEATH i think (sorry, i just can't warm up to the GM products like you can't to the fords...).

the RAM has come A LONG WAY with their new interior. the truck is just gorgeous inside in the laramie longhorn edition. those improvements, plus the cummins, plus the mega cab, have me looking hard at it. the new crew cab from dodge makes the cab size apples to apples to the ford also, so i threw the crew cab in the mix so i could get a long box option.

anyways, what i kept coming down to is the payload and towing capacities, and fuel economy in the SRW configuration. the truck is my daily driver, and i just don't need or want a dually. we MAY go the 5er route down the road, but it would be in the 13-14k range. the 3500 mega cab SRW laramie longhorn only has a GVWR of 10,100lbs and a payload capacity of 2530lbs. there are NO options to make it higher. it comes stock with 3.73's and can tow 13,300lbs. with a GCWR of 21,000. for a one truck truck that is amazingly low payload. in a ford, the payload on a SRW crew cab SB lariat or king ranch F350 is 4000lbs, with a towing capacity of 15,700lbs. and a GCWR of 23,500lbs. this is with the 3.55 elocker rears. again these are all with the diesels, 4x4, and 5th wheel towing. conventional towing is 14,000lbs for the ford and RAM does not break it out.

now, RAM does offer a max tow package. it gives you 4.10 rears, upgraded tranny cooler and rear diff cover. but, it is not available on a SRW. what you can do on a SRW is go to the 4.10 rear. these do beef up towing to 16,300lbs and GCWR to 24,000lbs (again, they don't break it out conventional vs. 5th wheel), but it does nothing for payload.

so, if you go with the 3500 RAM SRW you basically gotta get the 4.10's (and without the tranny cooler upgrade and rear diff cover upgrade, you can't get them separate). and therein lies the fuel economy issue, running around with 4.10's all the time. one great thing is that there is no DEF with the cummins (but it's coming in the 2013 model year, so if you are gonna get one better do it soon....). that also means that the fuel tank in the SRW short box is 34 gallons in the RAM (it is 35 gal in the long box). short box ford ? 26 gallons due to the 5 gallon DEF tank ! well that sucks for towing. now i gotta buy an aux. bed tank and lose already precious bedspace or retro the fuel tank to an overside underbed mount one which is expensive and a PITA. the long box F350 is a 37.5 gallon tank. so i would definitely go with a long box in a ford. the payload for the long box is 3790lbs. with the 11,500 GVWR package so i lose a little there, but all the GCWR numbers stay the same.

twisted around and upside down with the stats yet ? when i showed these to the dodge sales guy from both his and ford's brochure, he launched into a crazy explanation of "job rating" a truck and not counting pin weight on a 5er and whatnot. it was the craziest thing i ever heard. he was a SUPER nice guy, but he clearly was out of his element on trying to convince me that the dodge had the same capacities. in a big 5er and a SRW model 3500, you could pretty easily not be street legal in many configurations with the stock 3.73's. hell, in a conventional tow trailer with 1100 or 1200lbs of pin ball weight, 4 people in the truck, and some kayaks and bikes and firewood in the bed and on racks you could easily be way over the payload, and have to watch your rear axle rating (it is 6000lb for the dodge IIRC and ford i know is 7000lb. i know the dodge front is 5500lb and the ford front is 6000lbs). so then he called me back and said he had solved my problem by saying we could order it with the 4.10's, but then i had to remind him of the payload. its too bad, because i really do like the dodge and the dealership was being very aggressive price wise with both the truck price and my trade. a similarly equipped dodge vs. the ford was a good 3-4k less money net net. but i can not take a step backwards on payload with all the crap we bring in from current 2006 truck, let alone with a new 2012 truck. if i am spending 60 g's is gonna be the right truck for us (operative word US, the true point of this post is not to start a truck war). my PERSONAL HUMBLE conclusion is that if you are in the market for a dually, dodge is a viable option for sure with the max tow package. the ford duallys go to 3.73's vs. the 4.10's in the RAM, but they are on much more level playing fields in the other categories. if i was in the market for a dually, i think i would buy the mega cab dodge for certain. that mega cab is beyond awesome in size. also, just two people in the cab, towing a mid profile 5er and not bringing a whole bunch of other crap in the truck ? dodge SRW could be it, too.

i am not up on the GM numbers, as i am not looking at one. i did go drive one, a GMC loaded up model, and it is nice. but the look and feel just does not do it for me, it is what it is. but my understanding from buddies that own them is that with the duramax / allsion fantastic combo, the GVWR, GCWR and payloads are pretty much the same as fords, cab to cab and box to box. but i can't speak for rear end and fuel mileage numbers. they are happy with their trucks, that all i know for sure there.

my .02, happy shopping brother !!!!

(and excellent choice of floorplans, by the way !!)


----------



## clarkely

You really need to test drive all of them and choose the one that you like the best - reality is that is all there is to it.........

They all exceed or better the other brand in one area and are behind in another.....

They all are plenty of truck to haul just about whatever you want - you can add air bags, springs, helpers etc. to adjust and accommodate for what is best for you.......

Ford always had the interior, dodge the cumins, Gm the Allison..............

I personally love my 2011 Duramax/Allison combination....... Depending on my foot and terrain traveled i get good mileage







I have friends who are running a delete set up and get close to 22MPG doing 75-80 (non towing) on the highway.......... and 15 around town........... they have not towed yet but i am sure they will see better numbers there as well..........

Some good information here 2011 HD Hurt Locker Test comparing all three - and again you will see they are all so close - it comes down to personal choice........

Ford - Chevy comparison - dodge didn't have their new truck out yet


----------



## Dan Borer

willingtonpaul said:


> the 3500 mega cab SRW laramie longhorn only has a GVWR of 10,100lbs and a payload capacity of 2530lbs. there are NO options to make it higher. it comes stock with 3.73's and can tow 13,300lbs. with a GCWR of 21,000. for a one truck truck that is amazingly low payload. in a ford, the payload on a SRW crew cab SB lariat or king ranch F350 is 4000lbs, with a towing capacity of 15,700lbs.


This is why I chose the 2011 Ford F350 SWR when I bought my Mountaineer 5er. I am very pleased with my decision. As for mileage I routinely get 21 solo on the highway and 12 to 13 towing nearly 12,000#


----------



## moonshot

I am a bit biased. I own an '11 duramax. I have spent a great deal of time in both later model Dodge and Ford diesels as well. The Chevy is a towing machine. The number comparisons are between the brands is very misleading. GM has done some major wizardy in the engine and transmission management department and the way that motor talks to the tranny is amazing. This does not show up on a test drive unloaded. My advice is to read the Rumble in the Rockies from Pickuptruck.com as those are the closest obeservations to what I have experienced over the past fifteen months with mine.

I get about 19 on the highway and 12.5 towing. The DEF thing is a no brainer and cycles about once every 400-700 miles depending on load and conditions. I get about 1000 mpg on the def so fill it once every 5k or so.


----------



## Insomniak

Thanks for the replies everyone. I haven't had a lick of trouble with the Tundra...until recently. It started making a weird noise last month after a camping trip to the mountains. Sounded like an exhaust leak to me. It needed brakes anyway, so I took it to the dealer that we've been using for many years. Well, the brake pads needed to be replaced as expected, but the front rotors were shot as well. Couldn't even be machined, so I had to get new ones. While poking around the engine, the tech discovered that the water pump was leaking, even though I had never seen water under the truck. That was replaced under warranty. The serpentine drive belt was cracked and had to be replaced. They couldn't find any other noises, so they gave the truck back to me and claimed it was fixed. Well, it wasn't. Took it back yesterday and had the tech put his head under the hood with the engine running and asked if he could smell exhaust - "oh yeah, I can". Went for a drive and he heard a "whump-whump-whump" sound at around 15mph in addition to the "rat-a-tat-tat" from the exhaust leak. Said "that sounds like a bearing somewhere". There's also a "clackety-clack-clack" from somewhere in the drivetrain at very low speed just before I come to a stop. If you move the gearshift into neutral before you stop, the noise goes away.

I'm just a little disappointed and nervous that it appears my 5 year-old truck is getting sick. What to do?


----------



## fastcarsspeed

Well I made the jump this past summer. Had a 2007 Expedition with over 100K miles and 30K of that probably towing our camper. I have wanted a diesel for years and finally had the chance. Again I am a Dodge/Ford fan and not so much chevy so I did not look a the duramax even though I know it is a towing beast. The dodges Mega Cab looked great but I would have had to get the laramie package to get any type of interior and options that a Ford limited offered. Plus the Ford gets me 18 mpg daily which was better than the expy and better than the dodge. I got a 2011 F350 Crew with Long Bed Black Limited. 44,600.00 after all the rebates with only 8 miles on the truck. It has been great. The new Diesel technology is out of this world and the trucks are getting killer mileage.

Good Luck with your choice.


----------



## mbakers

Insomniak,
The Dodge also comes with gigantic front tow hooks. So when you have a problem making it up those hills I can just hook you up to the bumper of my OB and pull your rig and mine to the campground. You won't even have to disconnect your trailer.


----------



## Insomniak

mbakers said:


> Insomniak,
> The Dodge also comes with gigantic front tow hooks. So when you have a problem making it up those hills I can just hook you up to the bumper of my OB and pull your rig and mine to the campground. You won't even have to disconnect your trailer.


What a pal!! Andrew is 19? Man, you must be getting old


----------



## mbakers

Insomniak said:


> Insomniak,
> The Dodge also comes with gigantic front tow hooks. So when you have a problem making it up those hills I can just hook you up to the bumper of my OB and pull your rig and mine to the campground. You won't even have to disconnect your trailer.


What a pal!! Andrew is 19? Man, you must be getting old








[/quote]
I'm just here to help out a fellow OB'er







Yes! Old, but with age comes wisdom. You should get the Ford! But if you don't, that's ok. Make sure you get the one with the big tow hooks.


----------



## Insomniak

mbakers said:


> Insomniak,
> The Dodge also comes with gigantic front tow hooks. So when you have a problem making it up those hills I can just hook you up to the bumper of my OB and pull your rig and mine to the campground. You won't even have to disconnect your trailer.


What a pal!! Andrew is 19? Man, you must be getting old








[/quote]
I'm just here to help out a fellow OB'er







Yes! Old, but with age comes wisdom. You should get the Ford! But if you don't, that's ok. Make sure you get the one with the big tow hooks.








[/quote]
To pull me out of trouble, that Ford would actually have to leave your driveway, UH OH...


----------



## cdnbayside

I'd like a Ford covered in Ram clothing.


----------



## Insomniak

Test drove the Laramie Mega Cab today. Man-oh-man, I'm in big trouble....


----------



## clarkely

Insomniak said:


> Test drove the Laramie Mega Cab today. Man-oh-man, I'm in big trouble....


I have hooks front and back







and 30k straps to pull both out









Just messing









Make sure you go test out how smooth the Allison delivers


----------



## Insomniak

willingtonpaul said:


> anyways, what i kept coming down to is the payload and towing capacities, and fuel economy in the SRW configuration. the truck is my daily driver, and i just don't need or want a dually. we MAY go the 5er route down the road, but it would be in the 13-14k range. the 3500 mega cab SRW laramie longhorn only has a GVWR of 10,100lbs and a payload capacity of 2530lbs. there are NO options to make it higher. it comes stock with 3.73's and can tow 13,300lbs. with a GCWR of 21,000. for a one truck truck that is amazingly low payload. in a ford, the payload on a SRW crew cab SB lariat or king ranch F350 is 4000lbs, with a towing capacity of 15,700lbs. and a GCWR of 23,500lbs. this is with the 3.55 elocker rears. again these are all with the diesels, 4x4, and 5th wheel towing. conventional towing is 14,000lbs for the ford and RAM does not break it out.


I drove a Mega Cab 3500 today with the single rear wheel option and 3.73 gearing. It had a really nice ride, just a bit bumpier than the 2500 but not drastically different. I was also quizzing the sales guys about the low payload, and they really didn't have any answers for me. What's interesting is that the jump from the 2500 to the 3500 only gets you a few hundred more pounds payload and towing capacity. Probably not worth it for me to consider the 3500, but the one I drove was actually priced lower than the 2500! Here's the window sticker for that one:

http://www.ramtrucks.com/hostc/getWindowStickerPdf.do?vin=3C63D3ML8CG122278


----------



## willingtonpaul

Insomniak said:


> anyways, what i kept coming down to is the payload and towing capacities, and fuel economy in the SRW configuration. the truck is my daily driver, and i just don't need or want a dually. we MAY go the 5er route down the road, but it would be in the 13-14k range. the 3500 mega cab SRW laramie longhorn only has a GVWR of 10,100lbs and a payload capacity of 2530lbs. there are NO options to make it higher. it comes stock with 3.73's and can tow 13,300lbs. with a GCWR of 21,000. for a one truck truck that is amazingly low payload. in a ford, the payload on a SRW crew cab SB lariat or king ranch F350 is 4000lbs, with a towing capacity of 15,700lbs. and a GCWR of 23,500lbs. this is with the 3.55 elocker rears. again these are all with the diesels, 4x4, and 5th wheel towing. conventional towing is 14,000lbs for the ford and RAM does not break it out.


I drove a Mega Cab 3500 today with the single rear wheel option and 3.73 gearing. It had a really nice ride, just a bit bumpier than the 2500 but not drastically different. I was also quizzing the sales guys about the low payload, and they really didn't have any answers for me. What's interesting is that the jump from the 2500 to the 3500 only gets you a few hundred more pounds payload and towing capacity. Probably not worth it for me to consider the 3500, but the one I drove was actually priced lower than the 2500! Here's the window sticker for that one:

http://www.ramtrucks.com/hostc/getWindowStickerPdf.do?vin=3C63D3ML8CG122278
[/quote]

its an awesome truck. and my dealer had the same thoughts on the payload: no thoughts other than it is what it is. i gotta believe that RAM does not want to publish numbers that low. it certainly has nothing to do with the engine / powertrain. its gotta be frame / suspension. you can't lie with GVWR and GCWR; that is what the truck will handle. those numbers come straight from engineering, and the marketers / sales guys would LOVE to change them, that is for sure. and i loved the entire truck, inside and out. the low rumble of the cummins is great (i love the sound of my 6.0L, too, just different. hell, i love the sound of all diesels for that matter ! i play a game with my son: whenever we hear a diesel and can't see it, he has to guess what it is. he is getting pretty good at picking them out ! but that game is changing now, as they are all so quiet ! but i digress.....). i also found the ride to be excellent. it is softer than the ford, so go drive a GM product and a ford product for comparison, even if you have no intention of buying one; you owe it to yourself to be fully informed. i found the GM to be the softest, then the RAM, and the F350 to be stiffest. that is what i am used to, so the ford felt like "home" while the other two were noticeably softer. its gotta be the front axle design on the ford that makes it that way.

but at the end of the day, for me, i can't buy a RAM. i use my truck for other stuff: hauling wood, my JD tractor, building materials, etc, and i gotta have the payload. also, as i mentioned, i put at least 1000lbs of stuff in the bed of the truck when when camp, especially when we dry camp. that, plus the hitch weight, plus the 4 of us in the truck, makes me heavier than many. and i definitely want to go back to the 8' bed. it will be better all around for us, and with the extra space you know we'll bring more, and that means i need the payload capacity even more. i can see down the road (just not how far, depends on the economy) being in a 5'er as well, so i need to be ready for that possible move also. it sure is fun to look at them all. enjoy it !

**on edit** and i see in that window sticker that the dual tranny cooler is on there, even with the 3.73 rears. my dealer was clearly wrong that it was not an option available, unless it is a regional thing and you can get it in CA and i can't get it here in CT.....


----------



## Insomniak

For us, the Mega Cab is the model that would work the best. The girls love it and have already chosen who will sit where. I guess we've been spoiled the last 5 years by the Tundra's CrewMax cab. Since anything I get would be my daily driver, I need it to have all the creature comforts, have a nice ride and get decent fuel economy. The Ram scores on those first two points, but it isn't easy to find real accurate mileage information for the Cummins.

After poring over the specs online and in the brochure, I'm even more confused about the choice of a 2500 vs the 3500 with identical options. The differences in GVWR, payload and towing capacity just really aren't that big. I actually kinda doubt that we'd go for a 5th wheel anytime in the near future, and I like having a camper shell and bed rug in the back. The big question is, would it be worthwhile to get the 3500 with these numbers:

GVWR 2500: 9,600lb 3500: 10,100lb
Payload 2500: 2,020lb 3500: 2,530lb
GCWR 2500: 20,000lb 3500: 21,000lb
Max tow 2500: 12,250lb 3500: 12,900lb

In the future, if I wanted to, I could swap out the rear-end for the 4.1:1 gears and increase towing capacity to more than 13,000lb but as you're already noted, that wouldn't do anything to increase payload. Ouch, my head hurts!


----------



## clarkely

Insomniak said:


> For us, the Mega Cab is the model that would work the best. The girls love it and have already chosen who will sit where. I guess we've been spoiled the last 5 years by the Tundra's CrewMax cab. Since anything I get would be my daily driver, I need it to have all the creature comforts, have a nice ride and get decent fuel economy. The Ram scores on those first two points, but it isn't easy to find real accurate mileage information for the Cummins.
> 
> After poring over the specs online and in the brochure, I'm even more confused about the choice of a 2500 vs the 3500 with identical options. The differences in GVWR, payload and towing capacity just really aren't that big. I actually kinda doubt that we'd go for a 5th wheel anytime in the near future, and I like having a camper shell and bed rug in the back. The big question is, would it be worthwhile to get the 3500 with these numbers:
> 
> GVWR 2500: 9,600lb 3500: 10,100lb
> Payload 2500: 2,020lb 3500: 2,530lb
> GCWR 2500: 20,000lb 3500: 21,000lb
> Max tow 2500: 12,250lb 3500: 12,900lb
> 
> In the future, if I wanted to, I could swap out the rear-end for the 4.1:1 gears and increase towing capacity to more than 13,000lb but as you're already noted, that wouldn't do anything to increase payload. Ouch, my head hurts!


Seriously consider a long bed........ I know I was on the fence on it.......thinking short bedvas it is my daily driver......... I went long bed and absolutely have no regrets........ Added room and wheelbase make things even more comfortable!!!!!!

Thi is my baby......... And I really don't have a problem taking her anywhere........ Good luck in your decision and enjoy your new truck!!!!


----------



## willingtonpaul

Insomniak said:


> For us, the Mega Cab is the model that would work the best. The girls love it and have already chosen who will sit where. I guess we've been spoiled the last 5 years by the Tundra's CrewMax cab. Since anything I get would be my daily driver, I need it to have all the creature comforts, have a nice ride and get decent fuel economy. The Ram scores on those first two points, but it isn't easy to find real accurate mileage information for the Cummins.
> 
> After poring over the specs online and in the brochure, I'm even more confused about the choice of a 2500 vs the 3500 with identical options. The differences in GVWR, payload and towing capacity just really aren't that big. I actually kinda doubt that we'd go for a 5th wheel anytime in the near future, and I like having a camper shell and bed rug in the back. The big question is, would it be worthwhile to get the 3500 with these numbers:
> 
> GVWR 2500: 9,600lb 3500: 10,100lb
> Payload 2500: 2,020lb 3500: 2,530lb
> GCWR 2500: 20,000lb 3500: 21,000lb
> Max tow 2500: 12,250lb 3500: 12,900lb
> 
> In the future, if I wanted to, I could swap out the rear-end for the 4.1:1 gears and increase towing capacity to more than 13,000lb but as you're already noted, that wouldn't do anything to increase payload. Ouch, my head hurts!


have you driven the others ? you really should....

and 500lbs. is 500lbs. you know where my vote would be. don't step over a dollar to pick up a nickel.

and clark, i agree with you on the long bed, but it is not an option with the mega cab. if he goes that route, short box only. the mega cab wheelbase is longer than a RAM crew cab short box by about 10" or so, but still shorter than the longbox crew cab.

what is really nice about the RAM is that with no DEF, the short box fuel tank is 34 gallons, so it has that going for it....

which is nice....


----------



## Insomniak

Drove both the 2500 & 3500 again today. We really are stuck on the Mega Cab, so it looks like the Ram will be the one. Looked at the others, but the styling, amenities and space in the Ram wins. The lack of DEF also keeps popping up in my mind. I don't feel a big difference in the 3500 ride vs the 2500, and the 3500 actually seems a bit more stable and responsive. If I delete the 2nd rear wheel, the 3500 with options is about the same cost or even less than a comparably equipped 2500. Go figure. Now to find a Mineral Gray 3500 with SRW, Laramie and all the goodies we want. Oh yeah, and come up with the cash....


----------



## CamperAndy

Insomniak said:


> Drove both the 2500 & 3500 again today. We really are stuck on the Mega Cab, so it looks like the Ram will be the one. Looked at the others, but the styling, amenities and space in the Ram wins. The lack of DEF also keeps popping up in my mind. I don't feel a big difference in the 3500 ride vs the 2500, and the 3500 actually seems a bit more stable and responsive. If I delete the 2nd rear wheel, the 3500 with options is about the same cost or even less than a comparably equipped 2500. Go figure. Now to find a Mineral Gray 3500 with SRW, Laramie and all the goodies we want. Oh yeah, and come up with the cash....


I mentioned before to call Dave Smith Motors. If it is out there then there is a good chance they have it on the lot.


----------



## CamperAndy

willingtonpaul said:


> For us, the Mega Cab is the model that would work the best. The girls love it and have already chosen who will sit where. I guess we've been spoiled the last 5 years by the Tundra's CrewMax cab. Since anything I get would be my daily driver, I need it to have all the creature comforts, have a nice ride and get decent fuel economy. The Ram scores on those first two points, but it isn't easy to find real accurate mileage information for the Cummins.
> 
> After poring over the specs online and in the brochure, I'm even more confused about the choice of a 2500 vs the 3500 with identical options. The differences in GVWR, payload and towing capacity just really aren't that big. I actually kinda doubt that we'd go for a 5th wheel anytime in the near future, and I like having a camper shell and bed rug in the back. The big question is, would it be worthwhile to get the 3500 with these numbers:
> 
> GVWR 2500: 9,600lb 3500: 10,100lb
> Payload 2500: 2,020lb 3500: 2,530lb
> GCWR 2500: 20,000lb 3500: 21,000lb
> Max tow 2500: 12,250lb 3500: 12,900lb
> 
> In the future, if I wanted to, I could swap out the rear-end for the 4.1:1 gears and increase towing capacity to more than 13,000lb but as you're already noted, that wouldn't do anything to increase payload. Ouch, my head hurts!


have you driven the others ? you really should....

and 500lbs. is 500lbs. you know where my vote would be. don't step over a dollar to pick up a nickel.

and clark, i agree with you on the long bed, but it is not an option with the mega cab. if he goes that route, short box only. the mega cab wheelbase is longer than a RAM crew cab short box by about 10" or so, but still shorter than the longbox crew cab.

what is really nice about the RAM is that with no DEF, the short box fuel tank is 34 gallons, so it has that going for it....

which is nice....
[/quote]

When I first read your post I said no the long box is the same as the Megacab wheel base so I looked it up. Well either my memory is going or maybe it changed since 2006 when I bought mine but Google is good for getting the latest information, long box crew is 8.9 inches longer then the Mega. That must be a beast to move in a parking lot as a daily driver.

Below are all the nuts and bolts of the 2500 vs the 3500 Rams.
*2012 RAM 2500 and 3500 Spec sheet*


----------



## clarkely

CamperAndy said:


> For us, the Mega Cab is the model that would work the best. The girls love it and have already chosen who will sit where. I guess we've been spoiled the last 5 years by the Tundra's CrewMax cab. Since anything I get would be my daily driver, I need it to have all the creature comforts, have a nice ride and get decent fuel economy. The Ram scores on those first two points, but it isn't easy to find real accurate mileage information for the Cummins.
> 
> After poring over the specs online and in the brochure, I'm even more confused about the choice of a 2500 vs the 3500 with identical options. The differences in GVWR, payload and towing capacity just really aren't that big. I actually kinda doubt that we'd go for a 5th wheel anytime in the near future, and I like having a camper shell and bed rug in the back. The big question is, would it be worthwhile to get the 3500 with these numbers:
> 
> GVWR 2500: 9,600lb 3500: 10,100lb
> Payload 2500: 2,020lb 3500: 2,530lb
> GCWR 2500: 20,000lb 3500: 21,000lb
> Max tow 2500: 12,250lb 3500: 12,900lb
> 
> In the future, if I wanted to, I could swap out the rear-end for the 4.1:1 gears and increase towing capacity to more than 13,000lb but as you're already noted, that wouldn't do anything to increase payload. Ouch, my head hurts!


have you driven the others ? you really should....

and 500lbs. is 500lbs. you know where my vote would be. don't step over a dollar to pick up a nickel.

and clark, i agree with you on the long bed, but it is not an option with the mega cab. if he goes that route, short box only. the mega cab wheelbase is longer than a RAM crew cab short box by about 10" or so, but still shorter than the longbox crew cab.

what is really nice about the RAM is that with no DEF, the short box fuel tank is 34 gallons, so it has that going for it....

which is nice....
[/quote]

When I first read your post I said no the long box is the same as the Megacab wheel base so I looked it up. Well either my memory is going or maybe it changed since 2006 when I bought mine but Google is good for getting the latest information, long box crew is 8.9 inches longer then the Mega. That must be a beast to move in a parking lot as a daily driver.

Below are all the nuts and bolts of the 2500 vs the 3500 Rams.
*2012 RAM 2500 and 3500 Spec sheet*
[/quote]

I am a 168" wheel base - and 21'7 over all and i dont find it to be a problem - you get used to it - and with some patience and proper planning you can park anywhere. I take it down to the city and stadium for flyers games







I grew up driving large trailers and vehicles - it is like anything else you get used to it.


----------



## Insomniak

CamperAndy said:


> For us, the Mega Cab is the model that would work the best. The girls love it and have already chosen who will sit where. I guess we've been spoiled the last 5 years by the Tundra's CrewMax cab. Since anything I get would be my daily driver, I need it to have all the creature comforts, have a nice ride and get decent fuel economy. The Ram scores on those first two points, but it isn't easy to find real accurate mileage information for the Cummins.
> 
> After poring over the specs online and in the brochure, I'm even more confused about the choice of a 2500 vs the 3500 with identical options. The differences in GVWR, payload and towing capacity just really aren't that big. I actually kinda doubt that we'd go for a 5th wheel anytime in the near future, and I like having a camper shell and bed rug in the back. The big question is, would it be worthwhile to get the 3500 with these numbers:
> 
> GVWR 2500: 9,600lb 3500: 10,100lb
> Payload 2500: 2,020lb 3500: 2,530lb
> GCWR 2500: 20,000lb 3500: 21,000lb
> Max tow 2500: 12,250lb 3500: 12,900lb
> 
> In the future, if I wanted to, I could swap out the rear-end for the 4.1:1 gears and increase towing capacity to more than 13,000lb but as you're already noted, that wouldn't do anything to increase payload. Ouch, my head hurts!


have you driven the others ? you really should....

and 500lbs. is 500lbs. you know where my vote would be. don't step over a dollar to pick up a nickel.

and clark, i agree with you on the long bed, but it is not an option with the mega cab. if he goes that route, short box only. the mega cab wheelbase is longer than a RAM crew cab short box by about 10" or so, but still shorter than the longbox crew cab.

what is really nice about the RAM is that with no DEF, the short box fuel tank is 34 gallons, so it has that going for it....

which is nice....
[/quote]

When I first read your post I said no the long box is the same as the Megacab wheel base so I looked it up. Well either my memory is going or maybe it changed since 2006 when I bought mine but Google is good for getting the latest information, long box crew is 8.9 inches longer then the Mega. That must be a beast to move in a parking lot as a daily driver.

Below are all the nuts and bolts of the 2500 vs the 3500 Rams.
*2012 RAM 2500 and 3500 Spec sheet*
[/quote]
I've checked with just about every dealer out there and the configuration I would want doesn't exist, even at Dave Smith. I'd either have to wait and keep looking or just order one. Needs to be by the end of the month to take advantage of rebates and discounts though.


----------



## clarkely

Order your baby







and enjoy!!!

I have been very happy in ordering my vehicles - when spending that kind of money it is nice to get exactly what you want and not settle for what you don't want.

If you have a good dealer they will work with you - mine likes ordering - their money isn't on the street, they get it in i pay for it ..........

A good dealer will hold a bill of sale at the end of a rebate period to see if the new rebate is better - then rip it up and give you the newer better rebate if it is better....... at least mine does.

Also your local dealer probably supports your community - parades - kids sports and the like........


----------



## willingtonpaul

CamperAndy said:


> When I first read your post I said no the long box is the same as the Megacab wheel base so I looked it up. Well either my memory is going or maybe it changed since 2006 when I bought mine but Google is good for getting the latest information, long box crew is 8.9 inches longer then the Mega. That must be a beast to move in a parking lot as a daily driver.
> 
> Below are all the nuts and bolts of the 2500 vs the 3500 Rams.
> *2012 RAM 2500 and 3500 Spec sheet*


thanks for posting the specs, i was just re-typing them from the brochure ! i do think they changed the specs since 2006, and maybe more than once. i really did like the mega cab 3500, but i bought a new F350 instead. i went with the long box crew cab at 172" wheelbase. it is not bad at all; the front end re-design actually makes the turning radius about the same as my 2006 short box.


----------



## Carey

This is the old Colorado Dirtbikers Carey. Its been so long since I logged into Outbackers. I have lost my password, my email this was attached too and all, so I just made a new account.

Anyway I was messin around and seen my outbackers shortcut on my computer and seen this post.. lol Couldnt help myself.

There is a new product out there that pretty much skews payload numbers on any truck anymore.

This is an airbag kit much like the old air lift or firestone kits we all have used. Except it is using new bag technology and larger sizing. Instead of the high air pressures used before they are using low pressure to support much more weight than the old firestone style.

I have a friend who has installed there rear kit and later installed a front kit on a late model dodge. It out rides a cadillac. Honest!

They ask you to remove all of your rear leaf springs except one or two. They then are using the air bags to support all other weight of the truck.

Here is a link. http://www.airbagit.com/category-s/1881.htm

Spend some time here on this website learning. One can turn a normal pickup truck suspension into something similar to an active suspension like a caddy or high end vehicle uses.

These guys are where I get my bags for my hitch. This is the only company who has mastered air ride technology of today's vehicles.

I hate to throw a wrench in the mix, but you all know me.

By the way Im doing well, still in the North Dakota oil fields. I myself have been working with Dave Smith on a new dually. I have been in a toss up of buying a new dodge or buying an 03 model free of much of the electronics and emissions of the 04 and up trucks, I want to build a high mpg air suspended 3/4 ton or dually. When this oil field thing goes away I am going to go back to hauling rvs in some capacity. Im in the process of building myself another truck that will have it ALL, and paid off to boot.

Seen you post about your concerns on the mega payload numbers. I have a friend in Illinois who uses a dodge mega dually to tow a 4 car wedge. He sees rear axle weights in the 10-11000lb range. He grosses over 30000lbs often. The truck is a 2007 and is well over 400,000 miles now. Its been loaded heavy its whole life.

His secret. Its in my link. He has the basic rear kit and the front bag kit too. The truck rides totally level. He has automatic levelers on his. Doesnt have to even touch a button. Its the same idea a semi uses. Self adjusting suspension.

Hope your all well. 
Take Care!
Carey


----------



## willingtonpaul

Carey said:


> This is the old Colorado Dirtbikers Carey. Its been so long since I logged into Outbackers. I have lost my password, my email this was attached too and all, so I just made a new account.
> 
> Anyway I was messin around and seen my outbackers shortcut on my computer and seen this post.. lol Couldnt help myself.
> 
> There is a new product out there that pretty much skews payload numbers on any truck anymore.
> 
> This is an airbag kit much like the old air lift or firestone kits we all have used. Except it is using new bag technology and larger sizing. Instead of the high air pressures used before they are using low pressure to support much more weight than the old firestone style.
> 
> I have a friend who has installed there rear kit and later installed a front kit on a late model dodge. It out rides a cadillac. Honest!
> 
> They ask you to remove all of your rear leaf springs except one or two. They then are using the air bags to support all other weight of the truck.
> 
> Here is a link. http://www.airbagit.com/category-s/1881.htm
> 
> Spend some time here on this website learning. One can turn a normal pickup truck suspension into something similar to an active suspension like a caddy or high end vehicle uses.
> 
> These guys are where I get my bags for my hitch. This is the only company who has mastered air ride technology of today's vehicles.
> 
> I hate to throw a wrench in the mix, but you all know me.
> 
> By the way Im doing well, still in the North Dakota oil fields. I myself have been working with Dave Smith on a new dually. I have been in a toss up of buying a new dodge or buying an 03 model free of much of the electronics and emissions of the 04 and up trucks, I want to build a high mpg air suspended 3/4 ton or dually. When this oil field thing goes away I am going to go back to hauling rvs in some capacity. Im in the process of building myself another truck that will have it ALL, and paid off to boot.
> 
> Seen you post about your concerns on the mega payload numbers. I have a friend in Illinois who uses a dodge mega dually to tow a 4 car wedge. He sees rear axle weights in the 10-11000lb range. He grosses over 30000lbs often. The truck is a 2007 and is well over 400,000 miles now. Its been loaded heavy its whole life.
> 
> His secret. Its in my link. He has the basic rear kit and the front bag kit too. The truck rides totally level. He has automatic levelers on his. Doesnt have to even touch a button. Its the same idea a semi uses. Self adjusting suspension.
> 
> Hope your all well.
> Take Care!
> Carey


nice to see you back carey and glad you are well.

how are those 6.7's holding up out there ? any HPFP issues or are the trannies driving anyone nuts ?

gonna check out your links for sure....


----------



## Carey

By the way here is there front kit.

http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/fbs-dod-63-kit5.htm

This would be the best 4000 dollars ever spent if you done both ends.

You can take your weak mega cab payload numbers and toss em out the window using these kits. Insomniak, you live close enough to Phoenix that you could zip over and have the kit installed. Before buying your truck call Joe Morrow and have a chat with him or one of his coat tail riders. The guy is a real guy who still even answers the phone.

Those new megas are awesome.

You do know that there is a company in Salt Lake who builds long bed mega cabs. Do that, and do the active suspension too. There wont be nothin better on the planet for a tow rig!

Have fun and good luck!

Carey


----------



## Carey

willingtonpaul said:


> This is the old Colorado Dirtbikers Carey. Its been so long since I logged into Outbackers. I have lost my password, my email this was attached too and all, so I just made a new account.
> 
> Anyway I was messin around and seen my outbackers shortcut on my computer and seen this post.. lol Couldnt help myself.
> 
> There is a new product out there that pretty much skews payload numbers on any truck anymore.
> 
> This is an airbag kit much like the old air lift or firestone kits we all have used. Except it is using new bag technology and larger sizing. Instead of the high air pressures used before they are using low pressure to support much more weight than the old firestone style.
> 
> I have a friend who has installed there rear kit and later installed a front kit on a late model dodge. It out rides a cadillac. Honest!
> 
> They ask you to remove all of your rear leaf springs except one or two. They then are using the air bags to support all other weight of the truck.
> 
> Here is a link. http://www.airbagit.com/category-s/1881.htm
> 
> Spend some time here on this website learning. One can turn a normal pickup truck suspension into something similar to an active suspension like a caddy or high end vehicle uses.
> 
> These guys are where I get my bags for my hitch. This is the only company who has mastered air ride technology of today's vehicles.
> 
> I hate to throw a wrench in the mix, but you all know me.
> 
> By the way Im doing well, still in the North Dakota oil fields. I myself have been working with Dave Smith on a new dually. I have been in a toss up of buying a new dodge or buying an 03 model free of much of the electronics and emissions of the 04 and up trucks, I want to build a high mpg air suspended 3/4 ton or dually. When this oil field thing goes away I am going to go back to hauling rvs in some capacity. Im in the process of building myself another truck that will have it ALL, and paid off to boot.
> 
> Seen you post about your concerns on the mega payload numbers. I have a friend in Illinois who uses a dodge mega dually to tow a 4 car wedge. He sees rear axle weights in the 10-11000lb range. He grosses over 30000lbs often. The truck is a 2007 and is well over 400,000 miles now. Its been loaded heavy its whole life.
> 
> His secret. Its in my link. He has the basic rear kit and the front bag kit too. The truck rides totally level. He has automatic levelers on his. Doesnt have to even touch a button. Its the same idea a semi uses. Self adjusting suspension.
> 
> Hope your all well.
> Take Care!
> Carey


nice to see you back carey and glad you are well.

how are those 6.7's holding up out there ? any HPFP issues or are the trannies driving anyone nuts ?

gonna check out your links for sure....
[/quote]

All I can say about the tranny is when I left in 2010 we had over 200 6.7 rams with the 68 autos in them. Not a single on failed before 400k miles.. On the other hand none of us found one that made it to 500k. lol They are great trannies.

All of the guys done the emission delete kits after there warranties were over. The problem with all the new trucks is soot. When thats gotten rid of the engine is able to take a breath of fresh air and boy do they run.

I done an emission delete on a new 6.7 ford a year ago. That truck has over 75k miles on it now. Its a ripper. Its a single tire F350 4x4 and he called me last summer heading for sturgis. He said aint nothin like towing a 40 foot rapter with two harleys in the back with the cruise set at 90mph. lol I told him to slow the %)*&% down! He is the owner of our company. I told him we all need him around. Quit goofin off and act like a biz owner. He said he would slow down a bit..

His other car is a Luguna Seca edition Mustang. It was already fast with a Boss 302 in it. Well not fast enough I guess. I put a Kenne Bell 3.6 Mammouth super charger on it. Now it makes 897 rear wheel horse power. lol Needles to say we are breakin stuff. We are putting in a 8000 road racing 6 speed manual in it soon with a triple disc 1000hp rated clutch. Keep your eye out. It will be in the Mustang Magazines soon.

Anyway I have been having a bit of fun along with managing our ever growing trucking company.

Good chattin
Carey


----------



## Insomniak

Well, on it's 6th day in the shop, the Tundra is waiting for new parts. Apparently one of the exhaust manifolds is cracked and there's something wrong with the front differential carrier assembly, so they're replacing that. So, in the space of two weeks, my not quite five year-old truck with 39,500 miles on it will have received new brake pads, new front rotors, machined rear rotors, a new water pump, new serpentine drive belt, new exhaust manifold, and new front carrier assembly. That is, unless they find something else wrong.

I do believe this Tundra and I will be parting ways very soon....


----------



## willingtonpaul

Insomniak said:


> Well, on it's 6th day in the shop, the Tundra is waiting for new parts. Apparently one of the exhaust manifolds is cracked and there's something wrong with the front differential carrier assembly, so they're replacing that. So, in the space of two weeks, my not quite five year-old truck with 39,500 miles on it will have received new brake pads, new front rotors, machined rear rotors, a new water pump, new serpentine drive belt, new exhaust manifold, and new front carrier assembly. That is, unless they find something else wrong.
> 
> I do believe this Tundra and I will be parting ways very soon....


sorry to hear about your TV trouble. i have a buddy with a tundra that pulls up at the limits of GVWR/GCWR and he has not had any issues with his truck. i hope you can get squared away and then do what you want to do...


----------



## Red Beard

I hate to do this but I am going to add a different perspective to this&#8230;.
Look around at the major construction companies in your area&#8230;.see any of them with Dodges?


----------



## rsm7

Red Beard said:


> I hate to do this but I am going to add a different perspective to this&#8230;.
> Look around at the major construction companies in your area&#8230;.see any of them with Dodges?


Ford fan here and I know where you're going with this. Yes Ford dominates in the trades, construction, plowing etc but...being a truck driver I can tell you I see more Dodge cummins doing commercial towing then anything other brands. I run the OH/IN turnpike all the time and 80-90% of the RV transporters have Rams. Occasionally see a Duramax, Rarely see a Ford. Ford makes a tough truck but nobody beats a cummins for "long haul" everyday work.


----------



## Insomniak

Red Beard said:


> I hate to do this but I am going to add a different perspective to this&#8230;.
> Look around at the major construction companies in your area&#8230;.see any of them with Dodges?


If you see any Fords with a Mega Cab and a nicer interior than the Ram, let me know


----------



## CamperAndy

Red Beard said:


> I hate to do this but I am going to add a different perspective to this&#8230;.
> Look around at the major construction companies in your area&#8230;.see any of them with Dodges?


I guess it depends on the part of the country you are in. Here in Idaho there are a lot of Rams.


----------



## willingtonpaul

rsm7 said:


> I hate to do this but I am going to add a different perspective to this&#8230;.
> Look around at the major construction companies in your area&#8230;.see any of them with Dodges?


Ford fan here and I know where you're going with this. Yes Ford dominates in the trades, construction, plowing etc but...being a truck driver I can tell you I see more Dodge cummins doing commercial towing then anything other brands. I run the OH/IN turnpike all the time and 80-90% of the RV transporters have Rams. Occasionally see a Duramax, Rarely see a Ford. Ford makes a tough truck but nobody beats a cummins for "long haul" everyday work.
[/quote]

back when ford had the 7.3L, there were alot of them around hauling. that 7.3L was a step better than the cummins configuration at the time, and a whole lot quieter with less vibration. emissions caught up, and after the big expectations of the 6.0L were not only not met, but it turned into an absolute disaster for so many, ford lost a ton of this market share. cummins at that point stepped in and just crushed ford (as did the duramax, of course). with the lawsuits back and forth with ford and navistar, the guys that make their living hauling just could not get caught up in that and try the 6.4L. dodge kept the share they took from ford and built on it with taking more from the duramax market.

now with the 6.7L (i am convinced after talking to alot of people about it) there are a whole bunch of people that would be willing to give ford another shot. i think some are waiting a little longer, to really see some high mileage reports. others can't get around the fact that ford dropped the standard tranny offering. RAM has a big edge here with the group of guys that either don't trust a slushbox from any manufacturer or feel more comfortable towing heavy with a handshaker. also, you can't get around the fact that the real jakebrake on the cummins compares much more closely to a big rig than the ford and GM engine / tranny integrated system.

is reliability a factor ? yup it is, given the 6.oh! debacle. but the jakebrake and stick option are bigger, i think. these guys buy the RAM's but then have to add airbag systems (like carey talks about above) and other aftermarket sgear to get the rest of the truck up to where it needs to be. no brand is perfect as everybody knows.

also, i do agree with andy that regional issues are a big factor, too. i marvel at that whenever i travel far outside my own northeast stomping grounds. the last time i was in houston, TX i thought i was on another planet.....


----------



## Insomniak




----------



## Carey

You really cant commercially tow or tow heavy without the addition of air bags on any vehicle Paul. The ride is just too rough for everyday use. Sitting on the big overloads all the time is not comfortable in any pickup. The air bags pick the truck up enough to stay off of the overloads. Overloads on 1 tons arent meant for everyday use. They are great for short distances, but the technology that is in an overload spring falls way short of a factory spring pack. There are very few semis who run a spring suspension on the truck. They use air bags for all of the reasons and more that I posted above.

I used air bags on my dually for the ride, not the lack of ability of the overloads.

Here in the NoDak oilfields, chevy 2500 gassers rule for oil field service work. If a guy is towing something its an equal mix of ram for the private owner operator type guys and ford rules with companies like Haliburton, Sangel, Pumpco etc..

My boss has a 2011 6.7. Looks close to the one you have in the pics in your thread Paul. Except it has a chrome grille and no fx4. Anyway it is driven pretty hard. Has all of the emission deletes. It has over 75k on it. We run Schaeffers 5w40 syn in it and change oil by using the factory oil change minder. The last oil sample came back with critical levels of iron and magnesium. Mag is engine block wear. Iron is rings, cam, crank, etc.

It will be due for another oil change in about a month. I told him if the sample comes back high again, its time to forget it and trade it or dive into the engine and find the problem.

On the other hand we have a 2004 ram with 200k on it with an aftermarket turbo, and fat chip. It makes about the same power as the ford. Its oil samples has always come back perfect and we run the oil to 10-12k versus the fords 7-7500. The cummins doesnt use a drop of oil. My cummins had 400k on it and didnt use any oil either. <shrugs shoulders>

For longevity in pickup diesels the cummins engine totally rules all other engines including the 7.3 ford. That really cant be disputed. Many could care a less about longevity and thats why people buy ford and GM's. It might hurt but its the truth. As far as Insomniak here. As little as you drive a truck it really doesnt matter what brand you buy. One isnt going to out do the other except in body style and features.

We have a whole fleet of semis. The fords 6.7 iron and mag wear is far above the semis and they have 550-750k miles on them. Im not holding my breath on the new ford 6.7. I read alot of oil samples. I think our new ford is done!

Carey


----------



## Carey

A little comeback to that cool Rambulance!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2011-Ram-5500-4WD-Crew-Cab-197-WB-night-cab-Laramie-/290678080348?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item43adc3835c#ht_5490wt_1031


----------



## Carey




----------



## willingtonpaul

great info carey. please keep me posted on how that oil analysis comes back. it is always great to hear your perspective with the heavy work the trucks around you do.

that ford was the real modded up one you spoke about a year or so ago, right ? with the 6.7L powerstrokes in the field, how are the trannies and HPFP's holding up ? any big issues ?

i hear that down in TX alot of oilfield service companies are moving to gassers and away from diesels of any make for the finicky attitude that they have for poor fuel quality and the emissions gear on them....


----------



## Carey

No oil field service company runs a diesel.

Pumpco does our Fracs. They are based in Minot, ND. 125-150 miles one way from the play they are working. They have about 30 men who ride in new f250 crew cab 2x4's. They have the 6.2 in them. The trucks make 4 one way trips per day. They have 10 trucks that ride in a convey each shift. The guys work 12 hour shifts plus ride 2 hours each way daily. So they put on 500-600 miles a day on there pickups. They buy each crew all new pickups each year. They have 3 or 4 crews and 3-4 fracs going at once. They go thru a ton of pickups!

Knowone uses a diesel. Very few people up here use diesels unless they have some real good reason to own one. People here prefer gas over diesel because it gets so cold here. The gas truck is still much cheaper and reliable than a diesel.

Yep the 6.7 ford is the one I done the entire emission delete on. It never has gotten much better than 13-14mpg, highway. It does have 20 inch aftermarket rims and some 34 inch tall wide mudders on it. Has a $10,000 stereo in it too. That draws alot of power. Has a big escort radar detector and he runs 80-85mph on the hiway often on 4 hour trips down to Bismarck several times a week.

He also tows a 40 foot triple axle rapter with 2 harleys in the back. That weighs around 16-17k.

The entire driveline has been flawless other than the rotten oil sample we just got back. It is ran hard but it shouldnt really matter. Diesels spend 2 hours a day idling here because of the cold. Most people use there astro start to start there truck when they wake up. Then get ready for the day and go to work an hour later. Gas or diesels spend a ton of time idling here.

Carey


----------



## Insomniak

"This genuinely stunning 5500 Laramie has about everything a family needs in a vehicle. The Ram even comes equipped with entertainment package that will keep your passengers easily occupied". Yeah, right - come on kids, let's go to the drive-through, lol. I don't even have a clue what that truck would be used for...


----------



## MJRey

Insomniak said:


> I hate to do this but I am going to add a different perspective to this&#8230;.
> Look around at the major construction companies in your area&#8230;.see any of them with Dodges?


If you see any Fords with a Mega Cab and a nicer interior than the Ram, let me know








[/quote]

Insomniak,

The interior size is what sold us on the MegaCab 4 years ago. With 3 kids and a dog it's very nice. When I was shopping I liked the Chevy/GM until I took a test drive with my then 7 year old son. Before we got out of the dealer lot I felt him kick the back of my seat and even though I really liked the way the truck drove I knew the back seat was going to be an issue. My 2007 interior isn't as fancy as the Fords or Chevy or even the new Dodge but I've come to really like the simple interior. I don't need all kinds of switches and features that they have now. The only thing I wish I had is the built in brake controller but that's a fairly minor item. I've only had one minor problem with the truck (front suspension) and Dodge took care of it under warranty. Like you I don't drive the truck much, it hasn't even gotten to 30K miles yet but I plan to keep it for a long time. I had planned to drive it more now that my oldest is driving and using my old Honda. In January I tried using the truck as my commuter vehicle but after a month of 100 miles/day the fuel cost was killing me. I figured I could get a new fuel efficient car to use and the payment wouldn't be much more than the extra fuel I was putting into the truck. So 2 weeks ago I got another Honda Accord and the truck is parked most of the time waiting for the next camping trip. Find whatever fits your family and go with that.


----------



## wolverine

If you like rust, then buy a Dodge. You see a lot of rusty Dodges here in Michigan. My uncle's 2006 2500 Cummins started rusting around the wheel wells after four years and only 50K. It looks pretty bad now and Dodge would not help him at all.


----------



## CamperAndy

wolverine said:


> If you like rust, then buy a Dodge. You see a lot of rusty Dodges here in Michigan. My uncle's 2006 2500 Cummins started rusting around the wheel wells after four years and only 50K. It looks pretty bad now and Dodge would not help him at all.


Location, location, location.

I have an 06 and not a spot of rust on the body. It all depends on where you are from and also how you maintain it. If I lived where there was a high level of road salt used I would do regular chassis washes to keep the issue some what in check. I know that is not the cure but it does help. Here in Idaho we get plenty of snow and icy conditions but they use almost no salt so rust is not an issue here. I also don't think it will be an issue in California where Insomniak lives.


----------



## wolverine

CamperAndy said:


> If you like rust, then buy a Dodge. You see a lot of rusty Dodges here in Michigan. My uncle's 2006 2500 Cummins started rusting around the wheel wells after four years and only 50K. It looks pretty bad now and Dodge would not help him at all.


Location, location, location.

I have an 06 and not a spot of rust on the body. It all depends on where you are from and also how you maintain it. If I lived where there was a high level of road salt used I would do regular chassis washes to keep the issue some what in check. I know that is not the cure but it does help. Here in Idaho we get plenty of snow and icy conditions but they use almost no salt so rust is not an issue here. I also don't think it will be an issue in California where Insomniak lives.
[/quote]

My uncle takes excellent care of his truck and he washes it a lot more than I wash my Chevy. Location does make a difference and hopefully the new Dodge body will be better than the old one. Only time will tell.


----------



## Insomniak

The only salt I need to worry about is how much is on my french fries


----------



## Sandlapper

Or in my margarita!! Great discussion going here. I have enjoyed the reading.


----------



## Carey

The big blue 5500 is used to pull a 53 foot gooseneck flat or wedge to haul freight, cars rv's etc. A guy would put 100k or so miles on it per year. Its a hot shot pulling rig. Most guys who use them have there own authority, ifta tax sticker and have them registered for 38000lbs. It spent its first 50k miles pulling freight from Cali to Texas. I guess the owner has health problems and has to sell. He is loosing his butt. He prolly has 80k in that truck.

I have no clue why the dealership selling it has it listed as a great family vehicle. Very funny I thought.

Im with MJRey. I still love the 03-09 dodge more than the new one. I liked the simpleness of the truck too.

As far as rust goes in Michigan. Everything rusts in Michigan. lol Its just the price you pay to live there. Dodges last for ever in the west. There is no land that's kind'er to a rig than the west coast simple as that.

We have a slew of 2004 to 2009 f150's used in the oil field. They idle 24/7 and are run in the dirt to fracs and coil tubing jobs daily. The field supervisor sits in the pickups all day either running the heater or the ac. When his 12 hour shift is over another field supervisor takes his place for the next 12 hours. This goes on 365 days a year.

So far we have had to replace 3 engines out of 10, all with 130k exactly on them. Today one of the guys called and said I dont understand, my truck stopped driving and Im stopped on the side of the road. It wont go into park. It just grinds. lol The speedometer is reading 20mph and the tach is reading 800 rpm. Im stuck on the side of the road and if I give it gas it can go way over 100mph, lol

I sent a pickup with a trailer down to pick it up. We get er home. Broken chain in the transfer case. So far out of 10 trucks if I have 8 running I feel lucky.

I know one thing, I hate 3v fords. The spark plugs break off and we have to tap whats left and extract them with a puller. They have way too many coil pack issues. Lots of heater cores too. Got to pull the whole dash. Takes 2 days.

Last week my 18 year old son put coil over struts and rear shocks on 3 f150's all with about 80k miles on them. We all were upset. They really should last longer than that! Rust.. They all have it cause mud collects all under them and gets re-wetted often.

So far not a single tranny or differential has went out. I think thats incredible!

I now carry an engine in stock cause so far all have went bad at 130k. We have 2 trucks with 120k on them. lol

We have an excursion with 180k on it, a suburban with 150k and a v8 trailblazer with 150k on it. All 3 rigs are used for truck driver shift changes in the field.

The excursion blew a plug at 155k. It had been previously tapped and a larger insert was used. The insert was larger than the spark plug. Somehow, someway the plug got sucked back into the engine on the next engine stroke.. It ended up putting a whole in the piston which in turn broke a valve which in turn broke the head. Total destruction to that V10.

My question is why are these highly acclaimed fords always broken? Yes, kinda like salt in Michigan!









Carey


----------



## TwoElkhounds

CamperAndy said:


> If you like rust, then buy a Dodge. You see a lot of rusty Dodges here in Michigan. My uncle's 2006 2500 Cummins started rusting around the wheel wells after four years and only 50K. It looks pretty bad now and Dodge would not help him at all.


Location, location, location.

I have an 06 and not a spot of rust on the body. It all depends on where you are from and also how you maintain it. If I lived where there was a high level of road salt used I would do regular chassis washes to keep the issue some what in check. I know that is not the cure but it does help. Here in Idaho we get plenty of snow and icy conditions but they use almost no salt so rust is not an issue here. I also don't think it will be an issue in California where Insomniak lives.
[/quote]

My 2006 Dodge also has no rust at all, not even on the frame. I wash the truck all the time when it is in use. We do have salt on the roads pretty much all winter long, but I keep the truck stored for the winter so there is no exposure to this. I am sure if I drove the truck in the winter it would rust, but then again every car rusts here due the the salt. You should see my daily driver, it is a major rust bucket!

DAN


----------



## willingtonpaul

Carey said:


> My question is why are these highly acclaimed fords always broken?
> 
> Carey


'cause a dodge fan mechanic is always doing the service work on them !!!


----------



## CamperAndy

willingtonpaul said:


> My question is why are these highly acclaimed fords always broken?
> 
> Carey


'cause a dodge fan mechanic is always doing the service work on them !!!
















[/quote]

Cold, yet funny, now everyone play nice.


----------



## Northern Ninja

I work in the oilsands mines in Northern Alberta. The trucks on these sites have a pretty rough life. They drive the roads that are made for heavy haulers, they're off-road pretty much all day - every day. The shit and abuse these trucks take is absolutely un-believable! The temps here go from +35C to -45C, and these trucks run 24 hours a day with guys driving them that have never seen snow or 4wd trucks. Having said all that, we've tried every brand known to man, and the ones that hold up the best are the Ford F-250 Super Duties. We wrecked F-150's faster than Ford could supply them, but the SD's seem to hold up fairly well. It pains me to say this because I really like my Tundra but they're just not a heavy enough truck for this work. Stuff still breaks on the SD's, but they do seem to hold up the best, FWIW.


----------



## Insomniak

Good zinger Paul! Carey, you walked right into that one, lol


----------



## willingtonpaul

Insomniak said:


> Good zinger Paul! Carey, you walked right into that one, lol


yeah, it was low hanging fruit that i just could not pass up !

to keep camperandy happy i will add that i really do like all the trucks. granted, i like GM products the least, but i like all DIESEL trucks. i can't ever drive a gasser again, i don't care what the brand. i mean if diesel went to $10 a gallon, i would still own one and drive less along with cut other stuff like food and clothing out of the budget. how's that for good and PC ? give me high compression or give me death....

the ONLY thing about my new truck that i find a little frustrating is that when i am running down the road at 65 to 70 MPH i cannot hear the turbo. it is so damn quiet ! really too quiet for me, EXCEPT when i am in the coffee shop drive through !!!!

carey must be back to a workin', but i am sure he'll have a great retort at some point....


----------



## Carey

lol too funny! One great thing is I rarely touch one of them there fords!








<< Thats about all I do anymore. Sit in the office, chase ford parts, surf the net for new products to help our semis run longer, better, faster, safer etc.

Today our oil company fired one of the other trucking companies and gave us there wells to service. So now we have another 26 to take care of. I spent the day buying trucks and trailers. We bought 9 trailers in Mn. and are working on another 6 in Ks. I found 15 KW trucks in Wi. and some more in NC that will work for us. Shoot by this time tomorrow I will have spent 750k. Then I will have to order wet kits, gear pumps, etc for em all, about another 200k. The boss tells me out of everyone in the company I cost him the most.









On another note we bought 4 2008 F350 4x4 V10s last week. I told him enough with the f150's already! My boss loves fords but wont do the 6.0 or 6.4 diesel. So we are doing gas for awhile till some used 6.7 diesels come along.

He and I feel the same that using our money to buy big trucks is the smartest move since thats what makes us money.

I would love to buy me a new dodge or an older dodge for a project. Its just that I dont have the time. I find one and make plans to call, but by the time I get a minute to call on one its already gone every time!

Anyone want a mechanics job in the oil field? Must be able to do clutches, brakes, trannys, hydraulics, electrical and engine work on semis in there sleep. We have mostly all KW W900's. 19 days on and 9 off. Pay is 100k per year salary plus beni's. 12 hours per day 5 days a week when your in the shop and on call weekends. Must enjoy working on muddy trucks. Also must enjoy working outside in a blizzard or the heat. I promise I am the best boss you have ever worked for if YOU promise to use loctite and double check all your bolts for tightness. lol

We are growing 100% per year. We are all just painting a pretty picture and are going to cash out when a big trucking company comes along and buys us out. The boss will be sharing the profits for those that helped to paint our pretty picture.

Better go sleep so I can get back to painting all.

I keep coming on here wonderin if Im gonna see a new mega in someones driveway...









Carey


----------

